# How to Check CD Music Format?



## Thundaar (Mar 26, 2007)

Many years ago I burned a CD and I don't remember what format the files were in when I burned the CD. I want to know in order to figure out if I should rip them in lossless format. How can I check the format of the music on a CD?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

if it plays in a car player, it's in CDA format. otherwise it's wither wma, wav, or mp3.

if you put it in your computer, right click the CD and explore it, with extensions shown.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

put it into a computer. if it is anything besides a audio cd it would show what it is just like it was on a hard drive.

if it is an audio cd they have moe of their own format.

and FYI there are a lot of car players now that support mp3, wma, etc.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Snoopdogie187 said:


> put it into a computer. if it is anything besides a audio cd it would show what it is just like it was on a hard drive.
> 
> if it is an audio cd they have moe of their own format.
> 
> and FYI there are a lot of car players now that support mp3, wma, etc.


most older and/or factory ones won't. my truck wont and it's an 01.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

it really depends and we have two that do and an older one that wont (all aftermarket)


----------

